# ghost mule on the hunt



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Took this armadilo today at about 10 meters with a marble to the head.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

..you took that out with a marble?! My hats off to you, brother; that's a hell of a shot!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow I'm surprised! Well done!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

That's a first for me, thanks for sharing!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Marbles are under estimated ammo. A 5/8" marble is almost the same weight as 7/16 " steel . They accurate as well .


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

so, youre with 85 percent of us. I wouldnt want to find out myself even with the odds. Im glad for not having those things near me. and glad for medicine if youre in the other 15 percent. If your arm falls off go see a doctor


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that just screams of your knowledge and ability congrats my friend


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice one ! Thats the second one you took with a marble right ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Furbear said:


> Nice one ! Thats the second one you took with a marble right ?


no I have taken a lot of them most with marbles or hex as nuts far as the leprosy there has not been a case on the east coast coming from a Amarillo.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

oh ok i could see that if they are farther north and away from people they may be cleaner. Im not squeemish but leprosy is pretty alarming.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is what it looks like skinned out ready to cook taste like pork to me.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

that actually looks very clean and pink. almost dark meat chicken like. i cant believe i forgot to mention gow nice of a shot that was to kill a little tank with a marble.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Head shots the only way you can take them.


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

are you kiddin' i see the armor all around its eyes, scales make for excellent bullet proof vest when combined with kevlar, deflects impact and minimizes energy transfer.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Skull is thin


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Skull is thin


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

oh dang, they look like little tanks. well ****** in armor and such, i bet if their skulls were thicker theyd survive like cocroaches. arent they very destructive as well.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they are very destructive but they move slow cars and dogs are murder on the population and ghosts to obviously they are very tasty prepared properly slow roasted in a good mojo they are incredible with tortillas and fresh shaved cabbage it erases all the gamie flavor away they are worth the trouble to clean because they are a pain to clean properly


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bill hays took one with a heart shot...but a marble, thats impressive !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

what do they eat ? they attack dogs and such ? or they are just hanging around


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they destroy peoples gardens,no they try to run from dogs and cars but they don't have much luck plus the ghost that runs aroung cedar key seems to kill quite a few :neener: but no joking they are really good to eat and there are plenty of them in florida they are far from being endangered


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

hey, it doesnt matter for me because like i said earlier thankfully they somt exist here. if they did id probably hunt em but i sure would hate to find out the hard way that im a minority


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Great shooting, like it was said before a 5/8 marbles weighs about the same as a 7/16 steel ball or a 3/8 lead ball. Although they don't have the ballistic coefficient of those two types of projectiles, at 10-15 yds they will do a job as evident in this post.

Nice shooting and happy eating ;- )

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, Ghost. I keep saying that marbles are about the same density as the average stone. Just think of a marble as a very smooth stone. I think the trouble most folks have is using marbles that are really too small. If you would shoot it with a rock, then you can shoot it with a marble of the same size.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Good shot mate


----------

